# social classes in thailand



## Dave O'Dottu

1. the rasta artisan class. These guys wear long hair and have fairly rough manners. They run the rasta music bars on the small street running parallel to khao san road. The make leather goods and jewelry. I don't see them much out of bangkok but there are a few in Chiang Mai. 

2. the thai musicians class. They love to wear black and keep their hair blacker than black. They often wear their hair long on the sides but cut the bangs straight in front. This is how you can differentiate them from the rastas. They huddle on khao san road after hours and play their guitars for each other. 

3. the thai ruling class. You can see the men of this class on weekends around rattanakosin island. They wear knitted golf shirts. 

anyone know of any others?


----------

